
Ask HN: How can I add a query string to a URL for a Google Sheet? - autocratik
I’m implementing an inventory system using Sheets and QR codes.<p>THE GOAL:
The QR code needs to direct to the Sheet cell of the item SKU.<p>THE PROBLEM:
Since the spreadsheet is constantly being updated, any given cell is dynamic.<p>TL;DR:
I need the QR code to essentially  be a QR of the sheet’s url AND a control-F the SKU (let’s say ‘Dumbell-1’). I know this has to be possible. Any ideas on how to do it?
======
TeacherRoss
You could have all your skus on one sheet (sheet1) of the Google sheet and
have a second sheet (sheet2) where cell A1 is the URL of the qr code, and cell
B1 is the query string which searches through sheet1 and returns the sku
details for whatever is referenced in cell A1.

